# CCRR is coming to KS May 23rd.......



## OldsGal (Feb 4, 2008)

....can I bring you any rats?

I am going to be bring rats with me the weekend of May 23rd for
adopters. I have room on my truck for more rats and have a TON of
babies for adoption right now. Please go to my web site
www.capitalcityratrescue.com and go to available rats to see who I can
bring with me for you!

I will be stopping in Milford KS which is very near Junction City and
Manhattan, Ft. Riley area.

I don't get to the boards often enough so if you can e mail me
directly with questions or interest that would be perfect!

[email protected]


----------

